

A Game of Shark and Minnow (2013) - Cherian
http://www.nytimes.com/newsgraphics/2013/10/27/south-china-sea/

======
Nzen
tl;dr Spratly Islands, yet another contentious SouthEast Asian island network.
This time between the Philippines and China. Lots of pictures and video.

